# service conductor type



## TheCommish (Jun 19, 2014)

I am tasked with  making a recommendation on a new 3 phase service for my town hall, it will be 400 amp 208v 3 phase underground.

If this project was design by an electrical engineer they would specify copper wire, the initial estimate for the work is if we use aluminum we will save about $3500.00

i am interested in the pros and cons or recommendation for which type of wire to use.

I know this is sorta like asking which is better Ford or GMC, depend on who you talk to


----------



## north star (Jun 19, 2014)

*+ ) + ( +*



Why do you perceive that they would they specify copper ?



*+ ) + ( +*


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 19, 2014)

I have seen it specked for a our library, highway operations and a school in the past 10 years; then the electrical contactor RIF and supplied the aluminum alternative which has bee accepted  2 of  3 times


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 19, 2014)

Aluminum conductors are OK for large feeders.  #4 is the minumum aluminum conductor size allowed for state projects in Virginia.

Almost all the problems with aluminum wiring arose in smaller branch circuits, especially at wiring devices which weren't designed to accommodate the greater expansion of the aluminum.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 20, 2014)

Although I still favor copper the aluminum alloy that is used today is different from what was used back when there were issues with the conductor.  I would have no problems with the aluminum and in fact they don't even require the noalox any more with the new alloy.  I still use it because you can't teach an old dog new tricks...LOL


----------

